# editor



## totor

Queridos amigos,
Chers amis,

me pregunto si la palabra *editor* es de origen latino, y si ésa es la forma de escribirla en latín.
je me demande si le mot *editor* est d'origine latine, et si cella-là est-elle la forme de l'écrire en latin.

Mis conocimientos de esta lengua son menos que mínimos, por lo que les agradecería me lo confirmaran.
Mes connaissances de cette langue sont en tous points insuffisants. Donc, je vous remercierai de votre confirmation.


----------



## Rayines

¡Hoola, totor!: Bueno, esto aparece en el DRAE:

*editor**, ra**.*
(Del lat. _edĭtor, -ōris_).

¿Será? .


totor said:


> Queridos amigos,
> Chers amis,
> 
> me pregunto si la palabra *editor* es de origen latino, y si ésa es la forma de escribirla en latín.
> je me demande si le mot *editor* est d'origine latine, et si cella-là est-elle la forme de l'écrire en latin.
> 
> Mis conocimientos de esta lengua son menos que mínimos, por lo que les agradecería me lo confirmaran.
> Mes connaissances de cette langue sont en tous points insuffisants. Donc, je vous remercierai de votre confirmation.


----------



## totor

Gracias, Inesita.

De tonto, ni se me había ocurrido ir a buscar al DRAE.

Te mando un besote.


----------



## cajzl

*editor, editoris, m.* 1) celui qui engendre, celui qui cause 2) fondateur, auteur  3) celui qui donne des jeux, des spectacles

It is derived from the supine stem of the verb *edo, edere, edidi, editum*.

N.B. Nothing in common with the verb *edo, edere (esse), edi, esum = *to eat, manger.


----------



## virgilio

totor,
       Come ya han escrito otros, "editor" es sustantivo derivado del verbo "edo, edere, edidi, editum". Hay también una forma feminina "editrix"

"editor" - el que distribuye         "editrix" - la que distribuye.
In italiano se ve "casa editrice" (publishing house)

Una cosa interesante: el verbo del que va derivado este sustantivo es uno de los verbos compostos del verbo "do, dare, dedi, datum", oficialmente de la conjugación 1 pero muchos de sus compostos son de la conjugación 3.
El verbo "dare" es el unico en la lengua que soffre esta irregularidad.

Pido perdón por mi castellano algo raquitico.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## clara mente

virgilio said:


> Una cosa interesante: el verbo del que va derivado este sustantivo es uno de los verbos compostos del verbo "do, dare, dedi, datum", oficialmente de la conjugación 1 pero muchos de sus compostos son de la conjugación 3.
> El verbo "dare" es el unico en la lengua que soffre esta irregularidad.
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
I believe that the verb "sto",(stare, steti, status) would also fall into this same classification of irregularity as well.


----------



## totor

Thank you very much to every one: Cajzl, Virgilio & Clara; & indeed, to my felow countrywoman Rayines.


----------



## virgilio

clara mente,
                Thank you for your reply. I can't off-hand think of a compound of "stare" which  is of a different conjugation from the root verb. Can you perhaps enlighten me?
You will, I'm sure, have noticed that the verb "dare" has short-by-nature "a"s in both principal parts 2 and 4 and is therefore something of an interloper in conjugation 1 anyway, rendering it less surprising that most of its compounds are declension 3 anyway.
An interesting thing observable about "dare" is - for me, at least - that since compounds and root verbs develop simultaneously, a careful observer is obliged to allow the verb "dare" a much wider connotation  than the simple "!to give" offered by many dictionaries.
The fifteen or so compounds of this verb suggest to me that the basic meaning of "dare" is:
(1) to part with          (strengthened in "perdere" - to lose- to part with thoroughly)
(2) to get rid of          (  "       "        "      "        - to destroy)
(3) to put                  (corroborated in e.g. "condere" - to put together and abdere - to put away, hide)
(4) to give                 (to part with to a dative's advantage)

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------



## clara mente

virgilio said:


> clara mente,
> Thank you for your reply. I can't off-hand think of a compound of "stare" which is of a different conjugation from the root verb. Can you perhaps enlighten me?
> You will, I'm sure, have noticed that the verb "dare" has short-by-nature "a"s in both principal parts 2 and 4 and is therefore something of an interloper in conjugation 1 anyway, rendering it less surprising that most of its compounds are declension 3 anyway.
> 
> 
> Best wishes
> Virgilio


 
Indeed I can. 
The first example that comes to mind off the top of my head is the verb "sisto, ere, stiti, status"( with an unstressed "a" mind you).
Another verb that also fits, in my opinion is "statuo, ere, statui, statutus. There are perhaps more, however "Spiritu volente, mens fessa quia sera est hora".


----------



## virgilio

clara mente,
                Thank you for your reply. I'm afraid that "sistere" cannot for etymological reasons be a compound of "stare", , quite apart from the fact that there is no Latin adverbial prefix " "si" or "sis" or anything similar.
"stare" is simply the equivalent of the perfect forms of "sistere", like the imperfect and perfect tenses of their Greek 'sibling' verb ιστημι 
As for "statuere" - although like "sistere" it is plainly *related* etymologically to "stare" - it equally plainly cannot be a compound of "stare" because Latin verbs - like German verbs - are compounded by the adding of adverbial prefixes, e.g.  "instare" "exstare" "constare" "restare" - all of which are plainly of the same conjugation as "stare".
In the absence of contrary evidence, I still maintain that "dare" is the only Latin root verb which produces compounds of a different declension from its own. Here are a few:
indere, edere, subdere, dedere, didere, condere, prodere, reddere, perdere,
addere, abdere.

Best wishes
Virgilio


----------

